# Here is the Patriot woman they killed



## MountainGirl

https://www.foxnews.com/us/capitol-hill-protest-bomb-threat-evacuated

The woman fatally shot inside the U.S. Capitol Wednesday has been identified as Ashli Babbitt, a friend confirms to Fox News. Babbitt was a 14-year veteran who served four tours with the Air Force and resided in San Diego, according to media reports. Babbitt was a strong supporter of President Trump, her husband told WTTG-TV.

*****

And in this article, is a vid of her being shot. Scroll down.

https://redoubtnews.com/2021/01/antifa-thugs-storm-the-us-capital/


----------



## Robie

If this would have been an antifa or blm member, the mayor would have been on TV within minutes calling for the Capital police to stand down and she would make sure the shooters head was served on a silver platter.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> If this would have been an antifa or blm member, the mayor would have been on TV within minutes calling for the Capital police to stand down and she would make sure the shooters head was served on a silver platter.


Lemme guess.......Body cams were turned off, malfunctioned, didn't exist.


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> Lemme guess.......Body cams were turned off, malfunctioned, didn't exist.


Doubt Capitol Police have body cams...this happened early enough they were the only uniformed in there. Mighta been SecretService, etc..


----------



## Denton

Dear, you are going to LOVE tonight's emergency broadcast podcast that Sas will be uploading any minute.

A veteran. An unarmed veteran. Killed by a cop. Anyone going to burn down a damned Starbucks over this?


----------



## Denton

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-06T22_39_54-08_00

Listen and do as we say. Not the tongue in cheek directive to drink. That's a bad idea as everyone needs to be sober and vigilant. Prepare. Get ready. We are entering very bad times. Times we've never seen.


----------



## Sasquatch

There was a cop (of some kind) there within seconds of her going down. So did another cop shoot her (seems unlikely since they tend to coordinate) or was it someone else?


----------



## Demitri.14

Justice for ashli justice for ashli !


----------



## Steve40th

stevekozak said:


> Lemme guess.......Body cams were turned off, malfunctioned, didn't exist.


Not really. There is a picture of 5 guards at the other end of a barracaded set of doors.. Glass was broken. One of them may have been the shooters. When she was shot, there was SWAT right there with her and some other bystanders at the other end of the hall, but two shut doors. Very sad to see her in shock, medical shock, after being shot in the throat, cops did nothing. Civilians got down to her to try and help.
The video was not comforting, seeing another human get shot and killed.
If this had been another color of person, or ..........DC Mayor, etc would have been screaming, and would destroy the cops life..


----------



## T-Man 1066

Everybody make sure you and your family remain vigilant while out and about! We have passed the tinderbox stage, now its wildfire. I don't know where this country will end up but its going to be a rough ride...


----------



## Steve40th

Liveleak had a video, cant find it. But a credible person, said the woman was shot within 10 feet. He saw the muzzle flash on the video... 
Take it for what its worth..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Why was she inside the capital building rioting?
She should have expected trouble.

Do I feel sad she’s gone? Yes. 
Does she bear some responsibility for her fate? Yes.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why was she inside the capital building rioting?
> She should have expected trouble.
> 
> Do I feel sad she's gone? Yes.
> Does she bear some responsibility for her fate? Yes.


Rioting, was she, Comrade? Are you sure?


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why was she inside the capital building rioting?
> She should have expected trouble.
> 
> Do I feel sad she's gone? Yes.
> Does she bear some responsibility for her fate? Yes.


RPD's word above are 100% correct.

Of course, his words, being echoe'd today by demoncrat pundits, would never have been uttered by these same pundits during the many many riots, lootings, acts of vandalism that occurred in Ferguson, MO; Baltimore, MD, Minneapolis, MN; Atlanta, GA, (etc) which were described as peaceful protests over dead thugs.

Obviously, to any sane human, its the hypocrisy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> Rioting, was she, Comrade? Are you sure?


Perhaps you are right, maybe she heard the cops were giving out free coffee and donuts


----------



## Chiefster23

stevekozak said:


> Rioting, was she, Comrade? Are you sure?


COMRADE? You're calling him Comrade? You are calling a US Army combat vet a communist simply because he has an opinion different than yours? RPD paid his dues and is entitled to his opinion.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Perhaps you are right, maybe she heard the cops were giving out free coffee and donuts


Right about what, exactly, RPD? You seem to think I made a statement. I did not. That handy little symbol "?" means a question was asked. One that was not answered. Here is another: Have you done your Physical Jerks today, Comrade?


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> COMRADE? You're calling him Comrade? You are calling a US Army combat vet a communist simply because he has an opinion different than yours? RPD paid his dues and is entitled to his opinion.


Yes, Chiefster, I called him Comrade, and fully intend to continue to do so. If you don't understand that reference, then you might want to educate yourself. RPD does have a right to his opinion and faithfully exercises that right, same I do. Please tell me what exactly makes you think someone is trying to restrict his right to those opinions? I have said this before, and I am going to say it again: RPD is a grown-ass man, and I doubt he needs anyone else to defend him. He does an adequate job of that himself.


----------



## Tango2X

Who is this a hole? ^^^^^


----------



## stevekozak

Tango2X said:


> Who is this a hole? ^^^^^


If you figure that out, let me know.


----------



## Chiefster23

stevekozak said:


> Yes, Chiefster, I called him Comrade, and fully intend to continue to do so. If you don't understand that reference, then you might want to educate yourself. RPD does have a right to his opinion and faithfully exercises that right, same I do. Please tell me what exactly makes you think someone is trying to restrict his right to those opinions? I have said this before, and I am going to say it again: RPD is a grown-ass man, and I doubt he needs anyone else to defend him. He does an adequate job of that himself.


You misunderstand. I wasn't posting to try to defend RPD. My post was intended to draw attention to your tendency to trash anybody that dares to have a differing opinion than yours.
Seems to be a lot of that around here lately. And educate myself? Funny! I was appointed to one of the federal military academies by my congressman and I graduated with honors. While I don't claim to be the sharpest knife in the draw, I think my education on the subject is more than adequate.


----------



## Tanya49!

Hands up, don’t shoot , I can’t breath.No justice no peace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> Right about what, exactly, RPD? You seem to think I made a statement. I did not. That handy little symbol "?" means a question was asked. One that was not answered. Here is another: Have you done your Physical Jerks today, Comrade?


Sonny boy, I went halfway around the world to fight against communism in the name of the American people.
To call me comrade is ludicrous and shows how immature you really are.


----------



## Slippy

Tanya49! said:


> Hands up, don't shoot , I can't breath.No justice no peace.


Ashli was the wrong color and had the wrong bio for any of that to apply.


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> You misunderstand. I wasn't posting to try to defend RPD. My post was intended to draw attention to your tendency to trash anybody that dares to have a differing opinion than yours.
> Seems to be a lot of that around here lately. And educate myself? Funny! I was appointed to one of the federal military academies by my congressman and I graduated with honors. While I don't claim to be the sharpest knife in the draw, I think my education on the subject is more than adequate.


I respectfully submit that you have a misconception of my tendencies. Pointing things out in a blunt and/or sarcastic manner does not equal "trashing" someone. People can have differences of opinion without hatred. As to education, I am sure you are well educated. My references to "Comrade" are me drawing parallels to Orwell's 1984 and a tongue in cheek reference to Denton and Sas's emergency podcast in which they joke that we should all start calling each other comrade now to get used to it. Yes, I think we have begun our not-so-slow slide into socialism/communism.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sonny boy, I went halfway around the world to fight against communism in the name of the American people.
> To call me comrade is ludicrous and shows how immature you really are.


Thank you for your service. I hope you are willing to fight when it is inside your country.


----------



## Elvis

A journalist who had been just outside the Capitol talking with Ashli Babbitt about 10 minutes before she was shot said she seemed calm but there was one large guy who seemed primed for a fight, super aggressive. When they all rushed in the large guy was punching through the glass on the door to the House Chamber and was seriously trying to bust through the door. The journalist then heard the shot and stopped filming to render assistance to Ashli Babbitt but she was shot in the neck and never spoke.

The journalist implied but never stated that he thought one of the guards inside the house chamber fired through the broken glass the aggressive guy had punched out and may have instead hit Ashli Babbitt.


----------



## Slippy

stevekozak said:


> Thank you for your service. I hope you are willing to fight when it is inside your country.


Not too long ago, a strange but peaceful feeling came over me.

I used to think I would fight and fight hard. Matter of fact I wrote many times (as many of you did) about dying in a knee high pile of hot brass expelling my last round against the commies.

But now, and I posted about this a while back, I plan to retreat. To take what I have learned building my "Homestead in Progress" fondly named Slippy Lodge I, and retreat to the furthest point on a map that me and my beloved Mrs Slippy can find and tolerate. There I will build a Slippy Lodge II and try to be as happy as I can in my final years.

For me, going toward the fight is pretty much over. The enemy is bigger, stronger, better fed and more organized than those of us on the correct side of the Constitution. How do I know that? I armed them, fed them and funded them through my hard work over 4+ decades! Whose the smart one now? Not me.

Now I'm not saying that if the fight comes to me, that I will lay down my arms and put out my hands. Oh no, that will not happen. Red Hot Barrels and Knee High piles of brass still sounds good to me. But linking arms with others walking toward my death, nope, not for me.

I just want to be left alone.

(But I do enjoy the discussions that we all have! Carry on!) :vs_smile:


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sonny boy, I went halfway around the world to fight against communism in the name of the American people.
> To call me comrade is ludicrous and shows how immature you really are.


Oh, gosh; you went around the world to get away from Colorado. Get over yourself. You aren't some great hero. 
Want to play this game? You taunted me first. Me? I'm Sick of people using their time in service as a crutch. 
I love you, brother, but I'll play games with you if you want to go to the pit. No doubt you know the pit.


----------



## KUSA

Slippy said:


> Not too long ago, a strange but peaceful feeling came over me.
> 
> I used to think I would fight and fight hard. Matter of fact I wrote many times (as many of you did) about dying in a knee high pile of hot brass expelling my last round against the commies.
> 
> But now, and I posted about this a while back, I plan to retreat. To take what I have learned building my "Homestead in Progress" fondly named Slippy Lodge I, and retreat to the furthest point on a map that me and my beloved Mrs Slippy can find and tolerate. There I will build a Slippy Lodge II and try to be as happy as I can in my final years.
> 
> For me, going toward the fight is pretty much over. The enemy is bigger, stronger, better fed and more organized than those of us on the correct side of the Constitution. How do I know that? I armed them, fed them and funded them through my hard work over 4+ decades! Whose the smart one now? Not me.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that if the fight comes to me, that I will lay down my arms and put out my hands. Oh no, that will not happen. Red Hot Barrels and Knee High piles of brass still sounds good to me. But linking arms with others walking toward my death, nope, not for me.
> 
> I just want to be left alone.
> 
> (But I do enjoy the discussions that we all have! Carry on!) :vs_smile:


I finally understand you as of this morning.


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Not too long ago, a strange but peaceful feeling came over me.
> 
> I used to think I would fight and fight hard. Matter of fact I wrote many times (as many of you did) about dying in a knee high pile of hot brass expelling my last round against the commies.
> 
> But now, and I posted about this a while back, I plan to retreat. To take what I have learned building my "Homestead in Progress" fondly named Slippy Lodge I, and retreat to the furthest point on a map that me and my beloved Mrs Slippy can find and tolerate. There I will build a Slippy Lodge II and try to be as happy as I can in my final years.
> 
> For me, going toward the fight is pretty much over. The enemy is bigger, stronger, better fed and more organized than those of us on the correct side of the Constitution. How do I know that? I armed them, fed them and funded them through my hard work over 4+ decades! Whose the smart one now? Not me.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that if the fight comes to me, that I will lay down my arms and put out my hands. Oh no, that will not happen. Red Hot Barrels and Knee High piles of brass still sounds good to me. But linking arms with others walking toward my death, nope, not for me.
> 
> I just want to be left alone.
> 
> (But I do enjoy the discussions that we all have! Carry on!) :vs_smile:


I understand the feeling. I too would like nothing better than to live out my few remaining years in peace and trust that my progeny have a hopeful future, but I don't think they are going to let us. I just don't think they will.


----------



## Slippy

KUSA said:


> I finally understand you as of this morning.


You're ahead of the curve on that one! :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy




----------



## 1skrewsloose

https://video.parler.com/2f/NN/2fNN42wB3lO5.mp4

Another video from the scene, different angle.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I don't think that cop was in fear for his life!!

I hope her survivors sue their pants off!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't think that cop was in fear for his life!!
> 
> I hope her survivors sue their pants off!!


That is only a requirement for a civilian to use deadly force. Not a cop.

The fact remains, if she hadn't been there, in a criminal mob, she would be alive today.
Any rational person, seeing the group break windows and doors to get inside the building, would have left the scene.


----------



## Sasquatch

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is only a requirement for a civilian to use deadly force. Not a cop.
> 
> The fact remains, if she hadn't been there, in a criminal mob, she would be alive today.
> Any rational person, seeing the group break windows and doors to get inside the building, would have left the scene.


Last time I checked breaking and entering did not warrant a death penalty. If she brandished a weapon or attacked a cop then good shoot. If she was killed for just being there that is wrong.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

ROE? What was it there? We dont know all the laws, ROE etc.
But, the Capital Police Chief? called the shooter a hero.. let that sink in..


----------



## MisterMills357

Well, it looks like all of my tough talk will be put to the test, and I hope that it is Antifa that shows up at my door.
Yes, that will be a good way to go out, walking into the middle of them, firing a .45 & a .40 auto. And screaming Airborne!
The Lord despises a coward, it was Sean Connery who said that in The Untouchables. I love that guy.

PS: if that sounds disjointed, well whadda ya want, Shakespeare or sumthin?:devil:


----------



## MisterMills357

Steve40th said:


> ROE? What was it there? We dont know all the laws, ROE etc.
> But, the Capital Police Chief? called the shooter a hero.. let that sink in..


I did let it sink in, there are a lot of cops that think they are the Chosen, and that chief is one of them.


----------



## Slippy

So when will all the riots, er, "Peaceful Protests" begin in every city in the country? When will people steal some big screens or tennis shoes in the name of Ashli? When will the local CVS or Walgreens get torched and burned? Where are the cries to defund the capitol police? 
When will Ashli's fatass nappy headed mama tell the media that Ashli was a good girl and dindu nothing bad to nobody?
C'mon people, lets be consistent! 

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Steve40th

I want the dark web to expose to us, the internet, who belongs to ANTIFA. Names and addresses


----------



## Pobilly Duke

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is only a requirement for a civilian to use deadly force. Not a cop.
> 
> The fact remains, if she hadn't been there, in a criminal mob, she would be alive today.
> Any rational person, seeing the group break windows and doors to get inside the building, would have left the scene.


If that trigger happy individual, with the gun, had not been there, "she would be alive today"

That is my opinion, take it for what it"s worth.

There were cops literally right next to her.


----------



## stevekozak

1skrewsloose said:


> https://video.parler.com/2f/NN/2fNN42wB3lO5.mp4
> 
> Another video from the scene, different angle.


Only having seen this and the one other video, but why does it cause me to feel that the woman shot was the only person surprised that someone got shot? I see no significant shock, dismay, or concern on anyone's (who I can see in the video) face other than the downed woman?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The rioters were smashing out the glass in the doors to the House chamber.
The cop was inside charged with protecting House members.
When he realized they were about to break their way in, he made a split second decision to protect those he was assigned to protect.

What should he have done? Let the violent mob get in and hurt people? 
What would YOU have done differently?


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> The rioters were smashing out the glass in the doors to the House chamber.
> The cop was inside charged with protecting House members.
> When he realized they were about to break their way in, he made a split second decision to protect those he was assigned to protect.
> 
> What should he have done? Let the violent mob get in and hurt people?
> What would YOU have done differently?


I don't have enough info to answer that question. As many cameras as were present there, there will be a lot more video forthcoming that will give us a better idea of what it actually looked like. Given only what I could see here, I find the choice of target a bit strange.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> I don't have enough info to answer that question. As many cameras as were present there, there will be a lot more video forthcoming that will give us a better idea of what it actually looked like. Given only what I could see here, I find the choice of target a bit strange.


The Air Force Times states a video shows the former airman climbing through the broken glass with a Trump flag tied around her waist when the officer fired.


----------



## Inor

The woman was a thug, breaking into and destroying OUR capital building. Nothing more, nothing less. She was no better and no worse than the antifa and blm thugs that have been terrorizing our cities for the last several years. Did she deserve to die for it? Who cares... When you act like a thug you take the chance that somebody is going to cap your ass. Too bad, so sad. Next player please.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> The rioters were smashing out the glass in the doors to the House chamber.
> The cop was inside charged with protecting House members.
> When he realized they were about to break their way in, he made a split second decision to protect those he was assigned to protect.
> 
> What should he have done? Let the violent mob get in and hurt people?
> What would YOU have done differently?


See, that's what I've been pondering. Here's what I think, for what it's worth.

We now know that AntiFa agitators led the way. We also know that in such situations, passionate people are very suggestable. She got caught up in the situation. She thought she was sending a message to the Establishment.

There's no reason for an unarmed citizen should be shot in the throat. None. Yes. She shouldn't have been there. That's not reason for a death sentence, and we all know that when someone launches a round, that person is responsible for that round. I was taught that as an MP. Things couldn't have changed that much in thirty years.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> The woman was a thug, breaking into and destroying OUR capital building. Nothing more, nothing less. She was no better and no worse than the antifa and blm thugs that have been terrorizing our cities for the last several years. Did she deserve to die for it? Who cares... When you act like a thug you take the chance that somebody is going to cap your ass. Too bad, so sad. Next player please.


Did she deserve it? No. Who cares? Why don't you? She wasn't a threat to anyone's life. There was no reason for lethal force to be used against her. None at all.
Either human life is important or it isn't.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Did she deserve it? No. Who cares? Why don't you?


I do not care about ANY thug's life, whether I agree with them politically or not. I do not justify anarchy based on the political goals of the criminal.



Denton said:


> She wasn't a threat to anyone's life.


At the time she was shot, there was no way for you or I or anybody else (certainly the cop) to know that. She was acting in a threatening manner by breaking through the barricades outside and breaking into the building. Lethal force was not only justified, it was the right thing to do. There is not one iota difference from shooting every last one of the antifa and blm "protestors" is also justified when they start breaking into buildings and destroying stuff.

We cannot have one set of rules for "protestors" we disagree with and a different set for "protestors" we do agree with. That would make us Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I do not care about ANY thug's life, whether I agree with them politically or not. I do not justify anarchy based on the political goals of the criminal.
> 
> At the time she was shot, there was no way for you or I or anybody else (certainly the cop) to know that. She was acting in a threatening manner by breaking through the barricades outside and breaking into the building. Lethal force was not only justified, it was the right thing to do. There is not one iota difference from shooting every last one of the antifa and blm "protestors" is also justified when they start breaking into buildings and destroying stuff.
> 
> We cannot have one set of rules for "protestors" we disagree with and a different set for "protestors" we do agree with. That would make us Hillary Clinton.


Oh, we can make some assumptions other than yours, my friend.

Just because someone has trespassed doesn't mean that they are armed. In this case, we know that she was surrounded by cops, already. We've seen those pictures.

She was shot through a window of a door. She was holding no hostages. Again, and clearly, there were no reasons to kill her. Period. This was murder.
Now, what you should be asking is why she was murdered. Why? She was no threat. Why? Why was she murdered. She loved this nation. She was my sister as she was a vet.

There was no good reason for her to die. There was no snap decision that warranted her death. There was no reason. Still, she is dead. Who is next? You? Me?


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Air Force Times states a video shows the former airman climbing through the broken glass with a Trump flag tied around her waist when the officer fired.


I kept thinking about this post. I would like to see the mentioned video. However, what I keep thinking about was the phrasing of this description: "the former airman climbing through the broken glass *with a Trump flag tied around her waist* when the officer fired." What is he significance of the bolded part? If she had been climbing through the window with a Biden flag or no flag at all would she still have rated death? POW/MIA flag? LGBTQ flag? No significance at all, just a descriptor? Is a Trump flag the same as open carrying an evil black rifle or a wonder pistol with a high capacity mag? Just curious about it.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> Oh, we can make some assumptions other than yours, my friend.
> 
> Just because someone has trespassed doesn't mean that they are armed. In this case, we know that she was surrounded by cops, already. We've seen those pictures.
> 
> She was shot through a window of a door. She was holding no hostages. Again, and clearly, there were no reasons to kill her. Period. This was murder.
> Now, what you should be asking is why she was murdered. Why? She was no threat. Why? Why was she murdered. She loved this nation. She was my sister as she was a vet.
> 
> There was no good reason for her to die. There was no snap decision that warranted her death. There was no reason. Still, she is dead. Who is next? You? Me?


I guess some of this is what is bothering me about it. Why her exactly? Of all the people there, that were in or around that window, why her? Maybe subsequent video, such as the one RPD mentions, will show some validation, but in the absence of that, why her and why then?


----------



## Slippy

Congress clearly does not care about the lives of the citizens. Congress has been allocating monies to kill babies for decades now. Only non-citizens are worthy of living anyway, but that's another subject! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy

Video of the shooting.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/vile-...ecuted-by-law-enforcement-at-capitol-protest/


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Video of the shooting.
> 
> https://bigleaguepolitics.com/vile-...ecuted-by-law-enforcement-at-capitol-protest/


Yes, that is the one that was posted earlier in this thread. It is a curious video. I would like to see some other angles as well.


----------



## Steve40th

We dont know the ROE or If Deadly Force, or Force is authorized. ( I work on the Nuclear weapons base, and soem signs have been changed to reflect Deadly Force to just Force) being authorized for whatever reason..
Reason I say this is, we dont know what the Capital Police rules are, if he was authorized to shoot to kill etc. We dont know, we were there, we dont know if he felt threatened. Obviously, it led to someone dying.
Yet, when another group was burning cities, including DC, no one was shot, or killed because Congress was "threatened"
My person opinion was, once the police let people past the barrier, they knew it would not go well. Regardless of who was in the crowd, some decided braking windows was wise, so they could get past the doors into Capital. Videos show rather peaceful. I think Antifa was the catalyst.
She tried going through a window, had 3 police officers right behind her, and that cop came out and shot her because he felt threatened. I think it was not a threat.. Just me, but I wasnt there.


----------



## Prepared One

stevekozak said:


> I understand the feeling. I too would like nothing better than to live out my few remaining years in peace and trust that my progeny have a hopeful future, but I don't think they are going to let us. I just don't think they will.


I agree, they may not let us and we will each have to deal with it in kind, but I am with @Slippy, I am a realist and pragmatic, I am too old to march towards the cannons, but I sure as hell will go down in piles of brass at my doorstep. I am older now with not much more to gain and nothing much more to lose, try me. :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

She was climbing through the door to gain entrance to the House chamber, where congressmen still were.
The cop had to assume she meant to do them harm.
He did his job.
I am not sexist enough to think that women criminals should be treated easier than male criminals.


----------



## Steve40th

She was climbing through a window next to the door to gain access to the corridor. At the end of that corridor were 5 armed guards at the door to the chamber where US Citizens were at. Reason I say citizens as there was politicians and staff etc in there too.


----------



## KUSA

I hate that anyone was shot. With that said, the first person that entered the building after breaking the main door should have been the one to be shot. It was an Antifa thug instigating this. I’m sure everyone else would have turned around immediately.

Again, I hate anyone was shot. I certainly wouldn’t have walked in that building no matter what anyone else was doing.


----------



## Piratesailor

So the question in my mind is this - there were a number of very well armed cops directly in back of her. She was unarmed and realistically posed no threat. Why shoot her. Why shoot when you violate every rule.. know what is in back of your target.. and it was other cops. One of the cops even pointed his rifle at the door until they communicated and gave a thumbs up. 

This was uncalled for. 

Under this scenario antifa and blm should have been shot in various cities for doing much much more and actually were a threat to life.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> Again, I hate anyone was shot. I certainly wouldn't have walked in that building no matter what anyone else was doing.


Exactly. There were tens of thousands who stayed a peaceful distance away, and protested the legal way.
Those who went inside the building are common criminals. 
I see rationalization that "oh, antifa started it". That is specious bullshit if Trump supporters joined in.

I see KUSA and I are apparently not easily led enough to join in on criminal activity.
How about the rest?
Go inside, or stay away?


----------



## 65mustang

Steve40th said:


> Not really. There is a picture of 5 guards at the other end of a barracaded set of doors.. Glass was broken. One of them may have been the shooters. When she was shot, there was SWAT right there with her and some other bystanders at the other end of the hall, but two shut doors. Very sad to see her in shock, medical shock, after being shot in the throat, cops did nothing. Civilians got down to her to try and help.
> The video was not comforting, seeing another human get shot and killed.
> If this had been another color of person, or ..........DC Mayor, etc would have been screaming, and would destroy the cops life..


There is a phone video showing the shooter, he's a suit cop and from what I saw he's black and very calmly killed Babbit. So, being black and a capital cop or SS he's pretty much going to be given a pass for this murder he committed.


----------



## NMPRN

Denton said:


> There's no reason for an unarmed citizen should be shot in the throat. None.


There are countless reasons why it would be justified to shoot a _seemingly_ unarmed person, you learned that at MP school. 'Unarmed' does not mean 'not dangerous'.

Ashli wasn't breaching that barrier so she could share muffin recipes with Nancy. No one knows what that violent mob would have done if they were allowed to reach the congressmen and senators. I don't know, you don't know, the cop didn't know and, _scariest of all_, Ashli and the rest of the mob didn't know.

What if a supposedly unarmed, out of control violent mob broke into your house and were smashing their way to a back room where your wife and kids had retreated to? Would you let them smash their way back to the people your sworn to protect because they appear to be unarmed? Would you try to reason with them and plead with them to stop like the DC police tried to do for several hours before they pulled the trigger? ...me netither

'Mob mentality' is a very dangerous thing. It makes normally rational, law abiding people to outrageously stupid things.


----------



## NMPRN

65mustang said:


> ...he's pretty much going to be given a pass for this murder he committed.


You sound just like the MSM every time a cop shoots a person of color. Never mind the fact that the person was committing a violent felony at the time.


----------



## Denton

NMPRN said:


> There are countless reasons why it would be justified to shoot a _seemingly_ unarmed person, you learned that at MP school. 'Unarmed' does not mean 'not dangerous'.
> 
> Ashli wasn't breaching that barrier so she could share muffin recipes with Nancy. No one knows what that violent mob would have done if they were allowed to reach the congressmen and senators. I don't know, you don't know, the cop didn't know and, _scariest of all_, Ashli and the rest of the mob didn't know.
> 
> What if a supposedly unarmed, out of control violent mob broke into your house and were smashing their way to a back room where your wife and kids had retreated to? Would you let them smash their way back to the people your sworn to protect because they appear to be unarmed? Would you try to reason with them and plead with them to stop like the DC police tried to do for several hours before they pulled the trigger? ...me netither
> 
> 'Mob mentality' is a very dangerous thing. It makes normally rational, law abiding people to outrageously stupid things.


No, not at all. As a matter of fact, we were taught that our brain is our first and foremost weapon. As far as comparing that situation to a mob breaking into my house, you can surely see the difference. There were no people in danger in that room where she was. There was no threat to human life. There was no reason to shoot the a window and kill her. None at all.


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly. There were tens of thousands who stayed a peaceful distance away, and protested the legal way.
> Those who went inside the building are common criminals.
> I see rationalization that "oh, antifa started it". That is specious bullshit if Trump supporters joined in.
> 
> I see KUSA and I are apparently not easily led enough to join in on criminal activity.
> How about the rest?
> Go inside, or stay away?


Heck, I've never even attended a public protest or anything like that! And the only window I've ever climbed through was a few girlfriend's bedroom windows back when I was a teenager...:vs_smile: I guess I risked getting shot then but the Risk Vs Reward was different! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor

Why did he shoot when it was very clear and obvious, from every angle of videos, that there were heavily armed cops right in back of her? And that they were actually controlling the crowd? As Denton said, use your brain first.


----------



## MountainGirl

Piratesailor said:


> Why did he shoot when it was very clear and obvious, from every angle of videos, that there were heavily armed cops right in back of her? And that they were actually controlling the crowd? As Denton said, use your brain first.


Not sure the LE shooter inside the Chamber could see the LE out there with her.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Not sure the LE shooter inside the Chamber could see the LE out there with her.


I would be very interested in knowing just what exactly the LE shooter COULD see. Some tunnels are very narrow and full of frightening shadows.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> No, not at all. As a matter of fact, we were taught that our brain is our first and foremost weapon. As far as comparing that situation to a mob breaking into my house, you can surely see the difference. There were no people in danger in that room where she was. There was no threat to human life. There was no reason to shoot the a window and kill her. None at all.


Oh, really? She posed no danger? She could have very well had a pistol concealed upon her person.
Or, an explosive device.

No danger? How was the cop to know that?


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, really? She posed no danger? She could have very well had a pistol concealed upon her person.
> Or, an explosive device.
> 
> No danger? How was the cop to know that?


Why didn't the cops shoot everyone then?


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> Why didn't the cops shoot everyone then?


Maybe she was the first one trying to through after the window was busted out.
Hate that she was shot, but if anyone busts out my window up here I'll shoot the first one trying to climb through it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe she was the first one trying to through after the window was busted out.
> Hate that she was shot, but if anyone busts out my window up here I'll shoot the first one trying to climb through it.


My answer as well.


----------



## dwight55

rice paddy daddy said:


> My answer as well.


How is that said?? "This lock is not on this door to protect me . . . it is to protect you. Break thru this door / lock . . . and you most likely will not live to regret it"

I hate the prospect of shooting someone like that . . . but I'm too old to fight . . . too fat to run . . . and I'm 30 to 45 minutes from LEO help.

C'mon 30 caliber . . . do your thing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th

When internal affairs reviews the shot, they will say it was not a good shot. There were LEO behind her.. That is a big no no.. Never shoot at a fellow LEO. The shooter did go back and forth a few times before shooting her.. He was assessing the situation. He had to have seen the other LEO's


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe she was the first one trying to through after the window was busted out.
> Hate that she was shot, but if anyone busts out my window up here I'll shoot the first one trying to climb through it.





rice paddy daddy said:


> My answer as well.


On this, we don't disagree. Yet my problem with that situation is first, the police opened the barricades and allowed them in. Second, in another video, a cop is in a hall between 2 sets of stairs. Through the door you can plainly see a large group approaching him. He advances to the door then backs up. Once they are in the hall he goes upstairs. Not like he is frightened but it's like he's leading them to the chambers. Sorry, I've seen a number of the video's and I have problems with what happened.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have problems too.
Problems with the whole scenario. Those who entered tha building are criminal thugs in my mind. Period.

The leftist media and Democrats will beat the American public to death for years to come with the mantra that Trump instigated innsurection and ALL his followers are criminals.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly to argue, but that won't change a thing.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> On this, we don't disagree. Yet my problem with that situation is first, the police opened the barricades and allowed them in. Second, in another video, a cop is in a hall between 2 sets of stairs. Through the door you can plainly see a large group approaching him. He advances to the door then backs up. Once they are in the hall he goes upstairs. Not like he is frightened but it's like he's leading them to the chambers. Sorry, I've seen a number of the video's and I have problems with what happened.


So do I. I watched it live on PBS, they had a camera inside, and what they were showing live was *nothing* like some of the vids going around now.


----------



## KUSA

Maybe this was staged and she is actually still alive.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> Maybe this was staged and she is actually still alive.


I'm starting to think this whole thing was an op.
Not the minutiae that played out, but the overall.
Easy enough to utilize fired up trumpers,
But all the destruction was done after LE had the press cameras turned off. But not before PBS live shots showed the intruders prone with troops standing over them.

We'll never know.


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> I'm starting to think this whole thing was an op.
> Not the minutiae that played out, but the overall.
> Easy enough to utilize fired up trumpers,
> But all the destruction was done after LE had the press cameras turned off. But not before PBS live shots showed the intruders prone with troops standing over them.
> 
> We'll never know.


THAT'S why I have a problem with a lot of it. It does seem planned. They probably figured there would be unintended consequences, or was it planned with no defined target?


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> THAT'S why I have a problem with a lot of it. It does seem planned. They probably figured there would be unintended consequences, or was it planned with no defined target?


Ohhh there's always been a target. Trump.


----------



## NMPRN

Prepared One said:


> I sure as hell will go down in piles of brass at my doorstep.


...my (pathetic) first thought was: _Gee, I wonder if it's .308 brass, that stuff's getting hard to find_


----------



## KUSA

NMPRN said:


> ...my (pathetic) first thought was: _Gee, I wonder if it's .308 brass, that stuff's getting hard to find_


There will probably be a lot all over the place. You just need the primer pocket tool to get the crimp out.


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> Ohhh there's always been a target. Trump.


Well yeah. He's been the target since before the election. AND he is still the target. 12 days left and they still want to impeach him. Some want to send him to jail. That'll teach an outsider to get into politics.

No, I meant a protest target. The more I see and hear of what the majority of politicians are doing, the more convinced I am that this was a setup. I've seen the video of Trump telling people to stand down early on. Twitter took that down and the current talking point is that he was pushing them on.

Evidently it's okay for Maxine Waters to call for Trump supporters to be harassed in all manner but shame on Trump for telling people to stand down.

There is a call, verified again by you (thank you very much) to make conservatives pay for their beliefs. Gee, ya can't tell I'm pissed. Reeducation camps and death squads are being mentioned more and more often. I may get taken down but they'll have to work for it.

/Rant off


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> There will probably be a lot all over the place. You just need the primer pocket tool to get the crimp out.


Actually, it can be done with a pocket knife.
So I've been told.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Ohhh there's always been a target. Trump.


..............


----------



## Steve40th

Maybe Trump has something on everyone, and he fears for the safety of his family.
No one in DC will support him right now.. No one.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## SGG

I actually wonder if the whole thing was staged, and Trump is part of it all and has been all along. What if we are all being played, all of us. The whole country is pretty much split down the middle and no one can talk to each other civilly.

I'm almost 40 and I haven't focused on one thing in my life for too long, except for human behavior. It completely baffles me. I really want to hope that the whole thing just isn't a game, or a part of a plan. But what if Trump is part of it, I can't help but wonder.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> Well yeah. He's been the target since before the election. AND he is still the target. 12 days left and they still want to impeach him. Some want to send him to jail. That'll teach an outsider to get into politics.
> 
> *No, I meant a protest target*. The more I see and hear of what the majority of politicians are doing, the more convinced I am that this was a setup. I've seen the video of Trump telling people to stand down early on. Twitter took that down and the current talking point is that he was pushing them on.
> 
> Evidently it's okay for Maxine Waters to call for Trump supporters to be harassed in all manner but shame on Trump for telling people to stand down.
> 
> There is a call, verified again by you (thank you very much) to make conservatives pay for their beliefs. Gee, ya can't tell I'm pissed. Reeducation camps and death squads are being mentioned more and more often. I may get taken down but they'll have to work for it.
> 
> /Rant off


If you meant what was the Trump protesters' target? To have their voices heard.

Here's what I'm thinking. Like one of @Slippy's screenplays.

Background: 
1. Jan 6th certification objections will reveal the Evidence; Dems must stop that somehow. 
2. MAGA Patriots planning capitol hill protest, 100k expected, pre-protest rally led by Trump, then march to capitol.

The plan:
1. Pre-arrange w/gate guards to let crowds in. Instruct LE to observe, but stay subdued.
2. Have paid agitators at the capitol, instructed to wait for MAGA crowd to arrive, then blend in, move towards the front, begin advance on bldg. Make sure whipped up MAGA comes along. Break your way in. Do damage even if MAGA does not.
3. Certification stopped, legislators/staff herded to safety because MAGA is violent! Gas masks are a good visual. (Begin/continue narrative)
4. When the time is right, regain control/contain. Collect videos to show 'damage'; collect MAGA videos that show them inside (hopefully also doing damage)
5. Keep legislators/staff confined and afraid as long as possible.

Goals
1. If certification continues, Senators less likely to object/vote to reject; evidence stays hidden; Biden confirmed. 
2. Riots, damage and injuries/deaths quickly blamed on Trump for whipping up MAGA into a frenzy at the rally.
3. Narrative to quickly remove unstable Trump from office supported.

*~Everything I've seen, supports this. All the media reports, during and since. 
*
Even Twitter played a bit part - when they removed Trump's tweet during the 'riot' telling his supporters to go home in peace.

Shame on them all.


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> ..............


Exactly.


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> If you meant what was the Trump protesters' target? To have their voices heard.
> 
> Here's what I'm thinking. Like one of @Slippy's screenplays.
> 
> Background:
> 1. Jan 6th certification objections will reveal the Evidence; Dems must stop that somehow.
> 2. MAGA Patriots planning capitol hill protest, 100k expected, pre-protest rally led by Trump, then march to capitol.
> 
> The plan:
> 1. Pre-arrange w/gate guards to let crowds in. Instruct LE to observe, but stay subdued.
> 2. Have paid agitators at the capitol, instructed to wait for MAGA crowd to arrive, then blend in, move towards the front, begin advance on bldg. Make sure whipped up MAGA comes along. Break your way in. Do damage even if MAGA does not.
> 3. Certification stopped, legislators/staff herded to safety because MAGA is violent! Gas masks are a good visual. (Begin/continue narrative)
> 4. When the time is right, regain control/contain. Collect videos to show 'damage'; collect MAGA videos that show them inside (hopefully also doing damage)
> 5. Keep legislators/staff confined and afraid as long as possible.
> 
> Goals
> 1. If certification continues, Senators less likely to object/vote to reject; evidence stays hidden; Biden confirmed.
> 2. Riots, damage and injuries/deaths quickly blamed on Trump for whipping up MAGA into a frenzy at the rally.
> 3. Narrative to quickly remove unstable Trump from office supported.
> 
> *~Everything I've seen, supports this. All the media reports, during and since.
> *
> Even Twitter played a bit part - when they removed Trump's tweet during the 'riot' telling his supporters to go home in peace.
> 
> Shame on them all.


And I've heard Trump has a permanent ban now on Twitter.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> And I've heard Trump has a permanent ban now on Twitter.


Could be. I know they let him post his vid last night saying there'll be a peaceful transition. Wouldn't surprise me if they shut him off after that.


----------



## KUSA

SGG said:


> I actually wonder if the whole thing was staged, and Trump is part of it all and has been all along. What if we are all being played, all of us. The whole country is pretty much split down the middle and no one can talk to each other civilly.
> 
> I'm almost 40 and I haven't focused on one thing in my life for too long, except for human behavior. It completely baffles me. I really want to hope that the whole thing just isn't a game, or a part of a plan. But what if Trump is part of it, I can't help but wonder.


Maybe that is part of the plan but Trump is playing them and really siding with us? I'm being sarcastic. Who the f*ck knows anything anymore?


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> And I've heard Trump has a permanent ban now on Twitter.


Per FoxNews - Twitter permanently banned Trump, Flynn, Sidney Powell.


----------



## hawgrider

MountainGirl said:


> Per FoxNews - Twitter permanently banned Trump, Flynn, Sidney Powell.


Trump has earned the coveted OTP banned banner.:vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> trump has earned the coveted otp banned banner.:vs_lol:


potd !!!


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Per FoxNews - Twitter permanently banned Trump, Flynn, Sidney Powell.


Let it sink in a social media outlet has banned THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA from communicating with the citizens of his country on their platform. The POTUS.... What world are we living in?


----------



## inceptor

stevekozak said:


> Let it sink in a social media outlet has banned THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA from communicating with the citizens of his country on their platform. The POTUS.... What world are we living in?


The one about to be laid out for us. Actually, if anyone was paying attention, they told us in advance what the end game is.


----------



## KUSA

stevekozak said:


> Let it sink in a social media outlet has banned THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA from communicating with the citizens of his country on their platform. The POTUS.... What world are we living in?


I hate to say this but, the conspiracy theorists were right.


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> I hate to say this but, the conspiracy theorists were right.


When proven correct, it's no longer a theory.

If y'all think this wasn't set up, look at the time stamp on this NPR article at the top. This was long before anything happened. Then at the start of the article, they update the time.

https://www.npr.org/sections/congre...the-nations-capital-to-protest-election-resul


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, really? She posed no danger? She could have very well had a pistol concealed upon her person.
> Or, an explosive device.
> 
> No danger? How was the cop to know that?


With that reasoning, cops can kill anyone. Clearly, they can shoot through the window of a door and kill someone and it can be said that the cop was in fear of his life or others' lives.

Nope. I ain't buying it. You know better than that.

Furthermore, we now know that the cops allowed their entry. We also know that some of those who entered were AntiFa infiltrators. I'm putting pieces of the puzzle together and not liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## Prepared One

KUSA said:


> Maybe that is part of the plan but Trump is playing them and really siding with us? I'm being sarcastic. Who the f*ck knows anything anymore?


The Socialists know. Last time I checked, they are winning.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Oh, we can make some assumptions other than yours, my friend.
> 
> Just because someone has trespassed doesn't mean that they are armed. In this case, we know that she was surrounded by cops, already. We've seen those pictures.
> 
> She was shot through a window of a door. She was holding no hostages. Again, and clearly, there were no reasons to kill her. Period. This was murder.
> Now, what you should be asking is why she was murdered. Why? She was no threat. Why? Why was she murdered. She loved this nation. She was my sister as she was a vet.
> 
> There was no good reason for her to die. There was no snap decision that warranted her death. There was no reason. Still, she is dead. Who is next? You? Me?


This was not murder. Nobody but the woman who was killed is responsible for her death.

There is a historic precedent that fits this situation almost exactly: The Boston Massacre. In that situation, John Adams successfully defended the British soldiers who opened fire on unarmed colonists as the colonists became threatening, killing 5.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> This was not murder. Nobody but the woman who was killed is responsible for her death.
> 
> There is a historic precedent that fits this situation almost exactly: The Boston Massacre. In that situation, John Adams successfully defended the British soldiers who opened fire on unarmed colonists as the colonists became threatening, killing 5.


Wrong. She would have been responsible for her arrest, not her death.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> This was not murder. Nobody but the woman who was killed is responsible for her death.


Momma always said, lay down with dogs and yer gonna get fleas.


----------



## Denton

I'm going to post one more time for a little while because I came home early to remember how to podcast.

Right now, there are commies and Globalists sitting their sorry asses in Congress. These people mean to destroy the Constitutional governance of this nation. They are traitors and even worse. They hide behind the same cops who opened doors by the very ones who killed that veteran who got sick and tired of those treasonous bastards destroying the nation she served. She was unarmed and was doing not a damned thing that threatened anyone, yet she was killed. Murdered.

Another thing. There are a lot of tough-talkers on the internet who are defending her murder. Same people who beforehand talked tough against the traitors. Calling for the taking back of the nation. Now? They are defending the murdering of a patriot. By all accounts, a veteran and patriot.

Was the notion of following AntiFa infiltrators through gates and doors opened by federal cops a good idea? No, though I understand how easy it is to get caught up in the moment. That bad judgment shouldn't have costed her her life, and there nothing anyone can say that will justify it. I'm sure Jack Dorsey will like the attempts, though.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Momma always said, lay down with dogs and yer gonna get fleas.


Cool quote. Not applicable.


----------



## Denton

Never mind about figuring recording. The podcasting laptop is Microsoft. Guess what the POS is doing?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Who were the Capitol Hill rioters that stormed the building?
Some uncomfortable facts.
But, I'm sure the conspiracy theorists will not even read. After all, it may be different than their preconcieved notions.
By the way, this is from a conservative site that has always championed Trump. It is not some left wing rag.

www.westernjournal.com/time-take-responsibility-uncomfortable-truth-capitol-hill-rioters/


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Who were the Capitol Hill rioters that stormed the building?
> Some uncomfortable facts.
> But, I'm sure the conspiracy theorists will not even read. After all, it may be different than their preconcieved notions.
> By the way, this is from a conservative site that has always championed Trump. It is not some left wing rag.
> 
> www.westernjournal.com/time-take-responsibility-uncomfortable-truth-capitol-hill-rioters/


https://noqreport.com/2021/01/08/black-lives-matter-activist-took-part-in-storming-of-capitol/

https://thefederalist.com/2021/01/0...lice-open-the-doors-and-invite-protesters-in/

https://www.naturalnews.com/2021-01-07-mo-brooks-antifa-orchestrated-assault-on-capitol.html


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Never mind about figuring recording. The podcasting laptop is Microsoft. Guess what the POS is doing?


What's it doing?


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> What's it doing?


A bazillion updates. Been putting it off and it started as soon as I turned the infernal thing on. Going to just let it work through its issues.
As shame. I had a good show planned.


----------



## Denton

Basically, we are at war. First thing? Cut off lines of communications.
Shoot, move and ######### doesn't work as well.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Right now, there are commies and Globalists sitting their sorry asses in Congress. These people mean to destroy the Constitutional governance of this nation. They are traitors and even worse. They hide behind the same cops who opened doors by the very ones who killed that veteran who got sick and tired of those treasonous bastards destroying the nation she served. She was unarmed and was doing not a damned thing that threatened anyone, yet she was killed. Murdered.
> 
> Another thing. There are a lot of tough-talkers on the internet who are defending her murder. Same people who beforehand talked tough against the traitors. Calling for the taking back of the nation. Now? They are defending the murdering of a patriot. By all accounts, a veteran and patriot.


You are 100% correct about communists sitting in Congress. You are also 100% correct about them destroying the Constitution.

You are 100% wrong about the dead woman being a patriot. By attacking our capital, she was pissing on the Constitution as much as Schumer, Pelosi and the rest.

We are a nation of LAWS. Process matters. What she was protesting stopped mattering the minute she broke the police line. When she broke into the capital building, she became an invader and the use of force was not only justified, but required. If anything, I would like to see an investigation into the rest of the capital police to find out why they were not shooting the other thugs that broke into the capital.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> You are 100% correct about communists sitting in Congress. You are also 100% correct about them destroying the Constitution.
> 
> You are 100% wrong about the dead woman being a patriot. By attacking our capital, she was pissing on the Constitution as much as Schumer, Pelosi and the rest.
> 
> We are a nation of LAWS. Process matters. What she was protesting stopped mattering the minute she broke the police line. When she broke into the capital building, she became an invader and the use of force was not only justified, but required. If anything, I would like to see an investigation into the rest of the capital police to find out why they were not shooting the other thugs that broke into the capital.


First off, why don't YOU tell us all when it is time to make an unarmed statement. You seem to know when it is time for people to die while not offering violence.

Second off, we are a nation of laws? Really? Ya being paying attention? No. Law means nothing.

By the way; the correct verbiage is nation of law. Not "laws." Damn, I grow weary.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Basically, we are at war. First thing? Cut off lines of communications.
> Shoot, move and ######### doesn't work as well.


This thread, a youtube video and watching what people are saying made me realize something, we are at war.

This is a war of control of the future of our country. We are losing the ability to debate and be civil. We have divided into factions. Folks who were in the middle are being pushed into one camp or another. Society is seeing to that.

I really now have no idea if Antifa was leading the charge yesterday or not. There is a lot of doubt by people I have come to trust. Were they there, I have no proof but I do believe they were. Still, the reason many followed is because they have had enough. People are pissed. For a long time we the people have been told we are evil and not woke. We have been told we are the reason for the worlds problems in a nut shell. Then came the lock down. Businesses were forced to either shut down, in the case of many small businesses, or go to minimum capacity productions. Many farmers had to cull their herds, let their crops die in the field or just dump them. While small business dies and many working folks are laid off, corporate profits have climbed due to online purchases because there is no where else to go. It doesn't take many employees to fill orders and ship them. Half of that is probably automated anyhow.

With businesses shut down and people unable to feed their families or pay their bills, frustration deepens. Then we are told by the incoming administration that we can look forward to a further tightening down on the economy because of the virus. Evidently the 3-4 week shut down to flatten the curve has been extended. Maybe indefinitely it seems. It affects small businesses more than the corporations. But even they are working with minimal staff. Many are homeless yet you hear little about that. Families are going hungry. The MSM does post pictures of ridiculously long lines at the food banks. The local news usually has pleas for more food donations. Yet the call for a stronger economic lock down continues.

There is a mass demoralization going on and it's working. People who had never considered violence now are. They see the rioting, looting and burning. They see local businesses put out of business due to "peaceful protests". Entire city blocks burned to rubble. People are beaten and shot. I still remember the story of a 77 yr old retired cop, working as a security guard who was shot in the back of the head. Not one cry of outrage. It didn't even matter that he was a black man. There is a call to defund the police. In Texas the governor has stated he will withhold tax money if any city tries to defund the police. Yet Dallas has found a way around that. No new hires, no OT for existing personnel and no replacements when people retire or move on. I imagine other cities are doing that too. We the people are being told we are not worth protecting. One state senator here purposed a bill that stated if someone broke into your house, you have a duty to retreat. This is Texas and that will go over like a lead balloon. Yet this is how the left sees us. Livestock to be culled.

It's no wonder why yesterday happened. I'm damn sorry it did but the frustration is deepening. Election fraud was in the open. Numbers changed on TV in the blink of an eye. Trump dropped over 100k votes alone in one place and the drop happened on screen. This election cycle people were shown their votes really don't count.

I could go on but I won't. The point I'm making here is we need to stop the bickering and focus on surviving. We are preppers. We are also a community that helps each other. I feel a :vs_poop: storm coming. Lets get back to what we do best.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> First off, why don't YOU tell us all when it is time to make an unarmed statement. You seem to know when it is time for people to die while not offering violence.
> 
> Second off, we are a nation of laws? Really? Ya being paying attention? No. Law means nothing.
> 
> By the way; the correct verbiage is nation of law. Not "laws." Damn, I grow weary.


Don't wrap yourself in the Constitution. It obviously means nothing to you.


----------



## NMPRN

The day may come when we need to storm the capital but we're not there yet. And it sure as hell wasn't last Wednesday.

If, God forbid, it ever comes to that I hope we do it in a well disciplined, well planned and well executed manner with a clear and righteous goal. Not like the antifa/blm style goat rope we saw on the 6th.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Don't wrap yourself in the Constitution. It obviously means nothing to you.


Really.

Cute comment.


----------



## Denton

NMPRN said:


> The day may come when we need to storm the capital but we're not there yet. And it sure as hell wasn't last Wednesday.
> 
> If, God forbid, it ever comes to that I hope we do it in a well disciplined, well planned and well executed manner with a clear and righteous goal. Not like the antifa/blm style goat rope we saw on the 6th.


The time past us a long time. Now, it is clear that "voting" means nothing. When is the time? I'm not calling for war, but I'm curious. When? When they come for the second amendment? They've already eroded it When they really, REALLY come for it?
It doesn't matter. Cowards will always look for the next line to be crossed.


----------



## SGG

Coward is a strong word. Really disappointing to see certain members so angry and picking on each other on this forum.

I will admit, just like all the other bullshit going on in the world right now, it's fun to watch. But disappointing.


----------



## Slippy

I'm curious;

If the Capitol Building is a Public Building, then the public is allowed access to the building, right? I understand that most government buildings have restricted or secure areas that the public is not allowed access.

So, if the lady who got shot was in a public space but (obviously?) committed the crime of Vandalism by breaking a window of a door from publicly accessed space, then she should have been arrested, right? It didn't appear to me that she assaulted the LEO that shot her, but I may be missing that?

Shooting her from behind in improvised barricade seems to be a bit excessive and probably should be investigated. Arrested and charged for Vandalism seems like the right call, using my 20/20 hindsight vision, correct?

But I guess a round about way to my point is that there are rules for certain groups of people and different rules for others and the hypocracy of the politicians and media ain't going away and the bottom line is that We The Tax Paying Mostly Law Abiding People are SCREWED!


----------



## Steve40th

I have been reading many posts, on a LEO/military forum. Almost all of them say the shooting was a bad shot. She was not a threat and could have been tackled, arrested, gun drawn on her etc to stop her from going any further if she had breached further in.. Like it or not, just their opinion..
But, they all said ROE is key here..
We grow as a country, for instance. One person mentioned the Pentagon after 9/11. His boss asked t find out what ROE was in the burning bldg. Spec 4 had an M4, no round in chamber and was asked, what are the ROE. He said, to not let anyone past. He was then asked, well, what are you going to do if someone did go past. Quickly he said, asked my O3. O3 was asked, and within a day , ROE was immediately updated because she didnt even know.
ROE is critical here, and training. 
I know I am not speaking from much experience. But, running drills for years on Submarines, for breaching exclusion areas, repel borders etc etc, it was obvious, under stress people tend to react differently.
I think the Capital Policeman murdered her.. Why, because he kept going back and forth in his little room, there were other officers right behind her, and he could have easily went in the hallway, pointed at her and said something to discourage her from coming through that window.. He was/is a trained Police Officer.
Kyle Rittenhause? was an 18 year old who took on many threats, and was able to distinguish a threat and no threat, under duress.
Easy being an Monday morning quarterback..


----------



## stevekozak

Inor said:


> This was not murder. Nobody but the woman who was killed is responsible for her death.
> 
> There is a historic precedent that fits this situation almost exactly: The Boston Massacre. In that situation, John Adams successfully defended the British soldiers who opened fire on unarmed colonists as the colonists became threatening, killing 5.


While I agree she probably should not have been inside the building and possibly climbing through a window, I am not sure you can say she is solely responsible for her death. It is kind of like saying someone walking in the park late in the evening is solely responsible for the mugging they experienced or saying the a girl on a late jog or wearing a short skirt is solely responsible for her rape by a thug. I don't buy it.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Who were the Capitol Hill rioters that stormed the building?
> Some uncomfortable facts.
> But, I'm sure the conspiracy theorists will not even read. After all, it may be different than their preconcieved notions.
> By the way, this is from a conservative site that has always championed Trump. It is not some left wing rag.
> 
> www.westernjournal.com/time-take-responsibility-uncomfortable-truth-capitol-hill-rioters/


I read the entire thing. Nothing I read changed my mind. "authoritative sources have been unable to confirm".... Yeah, I have a lot of trust in "authoritative sources" these days....


----------



## stevekozak

Inor said:


> You are 100% correct about communists sitting in Congress. You are also 100% correct about them destroying the Constitution.
> 
> You are 100% wrong about the dead woman being a patriot. By attacking our capital, she was pissing on the Constitution as much as Schumer, Pelosi and the rest.
> 
> We are a nation of LAWS. Process matters. What she was protesting stopped mattering the minute she broke the police line. When she broke into the capital building, she became an invader and the use of force was not only justified, but required. If anything, I would like to see an investigation into the rest of the capital police to find out why they were not shooting the other thugs that broke into the capital.


Did she? Break the police line?


----------



## stevekozak

denton said:


> the time past us a long time. Now, it is clear that "voting" means nothing. When is the time? I'm not calling for war, but i'm curious. When? When they come for the second amendment? They've already eroded it when they really, really come for it?
> It doesn't matter. Cowards will always look for the next line to be crossed.


this!!!!!


----------



## BamaDOC

inceptor said:


> This thread, a youtube video and watching what people are saying made me realize something, we are at war.
> 
> This is a war of control of the future of our country. We are losing the ability to debate and be civil. We have divided into factions. Folks who were in the middle are being pushed into one camp or another. Society is seeing to that.
> 
> I really now have no idea if Antifa was leading the charge yesterday or not. There is a lot of doubt by people I have come to trust. Were they there, I have no proof but I do believe they were. Still, the reason many followed is because they have had enough. People are pissed. For a long time we the people have been told we are evil and not woke. We have been told we are the reason for the worlds problems in a nut shell. Then came the lock down. Businesses were forced to either shut down, in the case of many small businesses, or go to minimum capacity productions. Many farmers had to cull their herds, let their crops die in the field or just dump them. While small business dies and many working folks are laid off, corporate profits have climbed due to online purchases because there is no where else to go. It doesn't take many employees to fill orders and ship them. Half of that is probably automated anyhow.
> 
> With businesses shut down and people unable to feed their families or pay their bills, frustration deepens. Then we are told by the incoming administration that we can look forward to a further tightening down on the economy because of the virus. Evidently the 3-4 week shut down to flatten the curve has been extended. Maybe indefinitely it seems. It affects small businesses more than the corporations. But even they are working with minimal staff. Many are homeless yet you hear little about that. Families are going hungry. The MSM does post pictures of ridiculously long lines at the food banks. The local news usually has pleas for more food donations. Yet the call for a stronger economic lock down continues.
> 
> There is a mass demoralization going on and it's working. People who had never considered violence now are. They see the rioting, looting and burning. They see local businesses put out of business due to "peaceful protests". Entire city blocks burned to rubble. People are beaten and shot. I still remember the story of a 77 yr old retired cop, working as a security guard who was shot in the back of the head. Not one cry of outrage. It didn't even matter that he was a black man. There is a call to defund the police. In Texas the governor has stated he will withhold tax money if any city tries to defund the police. Yet Dallas has found a way around that. No new hires, no OT for existing personnel and no replacements when people retire or move on. I imagine other cities are doing that too. We the people are being told we are not worth protecting. One state senator here purposed a bill that stated if someone broke into your house, you have a duty to retreat. This is Texas and that will go over like a lead balloon. Yet this is how the left sees us. Livestock to be culled.
> 
> It's no wonder why yesterday happened. I'm damn sorry it did but the frustration is deepening. Election fraud was in the open. Numbers changed on TV in the blink of an eye. Trump dropped over 100k votes alone in one place and the drop happened on screen. This election cycle people were shown their votes really don't count.
> 
> I could go on but I won't. The point I'm making here is we need to stop the bickering and focus on surviving. We are preppers. We are also a community that helps each other. I feel a :vs_poop: storm coming. Lets get back to what we do best.


well said inceptor.
we can all have our opinions.. and we can agree to disagree...
but this community is like a family..
yes we argue..
yes we have a few crazy uncles and aunts (haha guess who)...
but in the end we support each other... and we all are stronger for it...

without a doubt these are tough times.
and without any doubt at all.. there are a lot more tough days ahead of us.
But like a family we will weather those times... 
and we will look at those outside our family who will self destruct... and shake our heads...

We don't have the power to change others..
but we can take control of our own destiny...
and be responsible for our own actions...

Well said @inceptor ... here here!


----------



## Steve40th

The 4th, 1st and 2a lines have been crossed. How do you stop a machine like the leftist government that just took over with irrational people like AOC, Chuck, Nancy, and many other maliciously compliant terds.
Government employees have no accountability when they do something back.
Ruby Ridge shooting, Waco, Bundy ranch shooting. Nothing.. 
Time to lay low and get off any radar..


----------



## 65mustang

NMPRN said:


> You sound just like the MSM every time a cop shoots a person of color. Never mind the fact that the person was committing a violent felony at the time.


you're about as FOS as a christmas goose...What I said was the capital cop murdered a woman, he just happened to be black. It doesn't matter if he was purple or green, a Federal cop gets a pass. Just like the FBI sniper who killed Vicky Weaver, as a matter of fact not only was he not charged with anything, he was promoted. So please, GFY.


----------



## NMPRN

65mustang said:


> So please, GFY.


Sorry, I keep forgetting how fragile some people can be.


----------



## Steve40th

NMPRN said:


> Sorry, I keep forgetting how fragile some people can be.


You have been here a little over a month? And you forget something, already..


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> I'm going to post one more time for a little while because I came home early to remember how to podcast.
> 
> Right now, there are commies and Globalists sitting their sorry asses in Congress. These people mean to destroy the Constitutional governance of this nation. They are traitors and even worse. They hide behind the same cops who opened doors by the very ones who killed that veteran who got sick and tired of those treasonous bastards destroying the nation she served. She was unarmed and was doing not a damned thing that threatened anyone, yet she was killed. Murdered.
> 
> Another thing. There are a lot of tough-talkers on the internet who are defending her murder. Same people who beforehand talked tough against the traitors. Calling for the taking back of the nation. Now? They are defending the murdering of a patriot. By all accounts, a veteran and patriot.
> 
> Was the notion of following AntiFa infiltrators through gates and doors opened by federal cops a good idea? No, though I understand how easy it is to get caught up in the moment. That bad judgment shouldn't have costed her her life, and there nothing anyone can say that will justify it. I'm sure Jack Dorsey will like the attempts, though.


I couldn't have said it better myself, that cop was a murdering punk.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Ashli Babbitt's path from the Air Force to death at the Capitol.
From Stars And Stripes newspaper.
You can see her progression from one, to the other.
I am presenting this without comment. Except to say I'll bet many others feel the same way.

www.stripes.com/news/us/ashli-babbi...a-deadly-insurrection-at-the-capitol-1.657840


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ashli Babbitt's path from the Air Force to death at the Capitol.
> From Stars And Stripes newspaper.
> You can see her progression from one, to the other.
> I am presenting this without comment. Except to say I'll bet many others feel the same way.
> 
> www.stripes.com/news/us/ashli-babbi...a-deadly-insurrection-at-the-capitol-1.657840


People were talking last March and April that too long of a lock down period would cause mental harm to many. I've been pretty much a shut in, not by choice but by everything I used to do bing cancelled. We were told that 3-4 week lock down was necessary to flatten the curve. 9 months later we are told its only going to get worse.

Me, I've adapted and am pursuing other things. I've learned to can meat, rid the house of much unnecessary junk and about to get back into woodworking. Yes, I do miss my friends but they are as scared of the virus as my wife is. We spent Thanksgiving and Christmas alone. At first my wife was happy she didn't have to cook much but both holidays were kind of sad as we both miss the family. But my wife is an essential worker so she still has her job. I'm a retired house husband now.

The tightest lock down states have the worst case numbers. The majority of people are doing what they are told and wearing masks. So wearing masks the few places you are allowed to go and staying home has not helped. Now we see a rise in frustration leading to acting out. The article below was released by ABC in October but the problem has been pretty much ignored.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/predi...tic-abuse-covid-coming-true/story?id=73836752

Our "leaders" seem to ignore the problem. But people seem surprised when it happens.

A friend of mine moved from CA a long time ago. Her mother came to visit for the holidays. Her mother was shocked that people in Texas were out and about. She may stay for a long time. Even her friends are telling her not to come back for a while as everything there is locked down. Yeah, you can go to a restaurant here. People are tired of the lock down here and are either facing growing frustration or just flat disregarding it. My wife recently ordered something from Barnes and Noble. Ship to store. They had curbside pick up, just call when you get there. The shopping center was packed. I couldn't park for curbside so I drove around trying to find a place to park. That took a while.

To top it off, we have had months of "peaceful protests". In that article she was criticized for reposting a picture of an "anti-fascist" getting beat up.



> In early December, Babbitt retweeted Wood's exhortation, "give me liberty or give me death," alongside someone else's post praising pro-Trump demonstrators kicking, punching and beating a masked anti-fascist demonstrator with the heavy wooden poles bearing their U.S. flags.


Yet we all saw Antifa and BLM assaulting people on the street and all charges were dropped for those arrested. I'm sure that the only reason cars and building were set on fire was because it got chilly at night. And in the PNW when they locked police into a building and tried to set it on fire, they were concerned that the police would get cold.

Yeah, call me cynical right now. What I see is what's good for the goose is not good for the gander. I'm still on the side that she didn't deserve to die. Arrested but not killed.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ashli Babbitt's path from the Air Force to death at the Capitol.
> From Stars And Stripes newspaper.
> You can see her progression from one, to the other.
> I am presenting this without comment. Except to say I'll bet many others feel the same way.
> 
> www.stripes.com/news/us/ashli-babbi...a-deadly-insurrection-at-the-capitol-1.657840


The Stars and Stripes reprints articles from the LA Times? She seems to have been an upstanding woman and a wonderful Patriot. I continue to be saddened by her death. I wonder if that Capitol Policeman that "killed himself" had a better view on the shoot than the videos have shown us so far.


----------



## Slippy

Somebody may have already written it but it makes me happy to type it out, even though most of you know this and nothing will change in my lifetime...


White Cop shoots Black Thug who has committed a crime or multiple crimes against private individuals or property... and the name and race of white cop is immediately released and dragged through the mud. White Cop loses his job, house, wealth and is incarcerated. Black Thug--crickets. Media and local "authorities give OK to riot, loot, burn and vandalize

Black Cop shoots White Thug who commits a crime against public property and White Thug's name is immediately released and dragged through the mud. Black Cop-crickets. Riots ensue and the media and local authorities come down on "CERTAIN" rioters but not all rioters.

Very interesting...(not surprising)


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Tango2X said:


> Who is this a hole? ^^^^^


Somebody that has been around longer than you.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I made it to page 5 before I had to stop. A lot of you are pussies. Yeah things were not right breaking in there. Do you realize we are one step away from civil war? There is a lot of F*cked up shit that is going to happen. Let them keep shooting our unarmed patriots. Your going to start seeing 3am house calls to these officers homes. Will I shed a tear? Nope, I'll drink a beer to it. You all need to start really thinking about what side your going to on. You wont have a choice in the matter. I highly recommend that you contact your local militia groups. If your fighting age then learn to fight like a soldier. If you are older or fat like me then get with them about being a safe house or other logistical provider. Now I am going to stop before I get banned.


----------



## Steve40th

MaterielGeneral said:


> I made it to page 5 before I had to stop. A lot of you are pussies. Yeah things were not right breaking in there. Do you realize we are one step away from civil war? There is a lot of F*cked up shit that is going to happen. Let them keep shooting our unarmed patriots. Your going to start seeing 3am house calls to these officers homes. Will I shed a tear? Nope, I'll drink a beer to it. You all need to start really thinking about what side your going to on. You wont have a choice in the matter. I highly recommend that you contact your local militia groups. If your fighting age then learn to fight like a soldier. If you are older or fat like me then get with them about being a safe house or other logistical provider. Now I am going to stop before I get banned.


You might want to register as a Democrat, so you dont get arrested for speaking your mind.
Inject sarcasm..


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> You might want to register as a Democrat, so you dont get arrested for speaking your mind.
> Inject sarcasm..


That's actually not a bad idea. You might want to wear some of their apparel too.


----------



## inceptor

I just found the full footage filmed by Antifa (yeah its been verified by the FBI) and it shows Ashi was the first person to climb through the window.

After looking at the footage, I understand why now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The three or four cops that were side by side trying to stop access through the doors should have drawn and emptied magazines instead of simply standing aside.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> The three or four cops that were side by side trying to stop access through the doors should have drawn and emptied magazines instead of simply standing aside.


Frankly I think they were all scared shitless. After watching that I'm surprised that worse things didn't happen. Yes, she shouldn't have been killled but the police had that barrack up and you can just see the gun. That was tempered glass and it took a lot of work to go through it. I can't say that I wouldn't have done the same.


----------

